
Show HN: Wonderling - Questions app for connecting with friends, family, and S.O - marktucker
http://wonderlingapp.com
======
marktucker
Dev here. Wonderling asks you and your friend the same question, and once both
have responded, the answers are revealed. Things like "What would you do if
you were invisible for a day?" or "Have you ever been caught naked?".

As a bootstrapping entrepreneur, one of the things that really appealed to me
about this app was how simple it is. It felt like something I could implement
by myself relatively quickly (wife did design, sister did content). Of course
it ended up being a ton of work.

Built with react-native + redux, go appengine backend, and SNS.

